# Awful news about Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

After being at home for two weeks after Betty's arrival it was time to go back to work on Monday. As I did not want to leave Betty alone all ay I had employed the services of a dog walker/sitter. I met with a few before Betty came home and settled on a lovely lady that was highly recomneded by my vet.
She visited twice a day whilst I was at home with Betty so they would become friends. The idea was from Monday she would get picked up mid morning and spend the rest of the day being dog sat with the occasional walk. All went well until yesterday when I took a call from the dog walker telling me that Betty had been attacked by another dog (GSD cross).
She rushed Betty to her vet and it transpired that Betty had suffered a punctured chest which was letting in air and severley brusised lungs making it 
difficult for Betty to breathe. I was told by the vet that Betty was in a critical
condition and may not survive. I was absolutely heartbroken and devasted.
The first three - four hours after they stitched up the whole in her chest would becritical and had to wait for the vet to call with news. Every minute seemed like an hour. When the vet eventually called back they said that although her breathing was still difficult she had picked up on her colour. We had several updates thoughout the evening/night but there was not much change other than she had not got worse. It was a very sleepless night. This morning we went to see Betty at the Vet ( they had told us not to come yesterday as the excitment would affect her breathing futher). They said that her colour was still good and she had managed to eat and drink something although she is still having difficulty breathing.They have said that there is nothing further they can do fo her at the moment as we have to wait and see what the affects are on her lungs.If it is just bruising it will hopefullly improve in a few days but there is a chance that part of her lung could collapse -although they say they can remove the part if it does. They have said that we can take Betty home tonight as they are only monitoring her there at the sugery ( no further treatment) but must keep a very close watch on her. I am so upset it is hard to put in to words.
Who would have thought that a dog could steal your heart so completely in just two weeks. I would like you all to be so careful with your puppies when taking them out or entrusting them to anyone else - I feel I have certainly paid the price. I will keep you advised of Betty's progress but your thoughts and prayers are well recevied.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Colin - what a terrible time you've had. And poor Betty  I hope she pulls through and makes a speedy recovery. Sending you both lots of :hug:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey that is so sad about Betty i realy hope she goes from strength to strength. 

one of my frieds who breeds GSDs, one of her pups was atacked by a staffie not long after it started getting out for walks, the dog was fine but had some bad cuts which have heald now. 
i recomend as soon as you can get her out and about with other dogs, the last thingyou want to do is keep her away from them. this GSD is such a friendly dog because the owner started from scratch getting it used to other dogs again. 


was this another dog the walkier was walking or was it with its owner?


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Colin,What a nightmare. What happened to you must be every owners worst fear. I know everyone on the forum will be thinking about you and your precious bundle at this time.
Please let us know what is happening.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> hey that is so sad about Betty i realy hope she goes from strength to strength.
> 
> one of my frieds who breeds GSDs, one of her pups was atacked by a staffie not long after it started getting out for walks, the dog was fine but had some bad cuts which have heald now.
> i recomend as soon as you can get her out and about with other dogs, the last thingyou want to do is keep her away from them. this GSD is such a friendly dog because the owner started from scratch getting it used to other dogs again.
> ...


Thanks Kendal, good advise as always.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry and I hope that Betty makes a speedy recovery I know that Max stole our heart after the first day


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to read this, We send you all the love and health that there is and hope for a speedy recovery.
please keep us posted on Betty's progress.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That's terrible Colin, so sad. I can fully understand how a dog can steal your heart in two weeks.

Was the other dog in her care too, or was it a random dog. By the way, what is a GSD?

I really hope Betty recovers soon. Thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about Betty it must have been an awful shock.

I hope that the GSD owner is aware as it's very unusual for a dog to attack a young puppy  so that does need looking into.

I am sending Betty loads of healing vibes and wishes and wishing her a full and speedy recovery and sending daddy a big hug too xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How awful poor little betty,what a relief she is starting to recover.Did the dog walker let her off the lead?If not then i wouldnt be too harsh with the dog walker because sometimes other irresponsible dog walkers/owners are to blame allowing dogs that should be muzzled and on the lead,off the lead.Im a dog walker and there have been occasions when a dog has appeared out of nowhere trying ti attack the dogs i have been walking.It makes me so angry because these dogs should not be allowed off the lead at all.Hope she makes a speedy recover xxxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That is so terrible. My heart goes out to you. Dylan was attacked by a staff when he was only 4 months old so I can imagine how you must be feeling. Fortunately he was ok and I so hope that Betty will be too. We are all thinking of you and Betty and sending all our wishes for her recovery :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> That's terrible Colin, so sad. I can fully understand how a dog can steal your heart in two weeks.
> 
> Was the other dog in her care too, or was it a random dog. By the way, what is a GSD?
> 
> I really hope Betty recovers soon. Thinking of you. :hug:


The dog walker claims it was a random dog that came out of nowhere - they were walking in the woods, she did not see the owner as her concern was for Betty. I do have some doubts about it being one of her other dogs though.

GSD - German shepherd dog.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about Betty it must have been an awful shock.
> 
> I hope that the GSD owner is aware as it's very unusual for a dog to attack a young puppy  so that does need looking into.
> 
> I am sending Betty loads of healing vibes and wishes and wishing her a full and speedy recovery and sending daddy a big hug too xx


I'm not sure I will ever know the truth but really appreciate your good wishes


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> How awful poor little betty,what a relief she is starting to recover.Did the dog walker let her off the lead?If not then i wouldnt be too harsh with the dog walker because sometimes other irresponsible dog walkers/owners are to blame allowing dogs that should be muzzled and on the lead,off the lead.Im a dog walker and there have been occasions when a dog has appeared out of nowhere trying ti attack the dogs i have been walking.It makes me so angry because these dogs should not be allowed off the lead at all.Hope she makes a speedy recover xxxx


Thanks, apparently Betty was on the lead. I really like the dog walker and do trust her or would never have left Betty in her care - I guess there is part of me looking to blame someone other than myself.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin, You can't blame yourself at all. There was nothing that could be done. There are irresponsible dog owners out there who don't teach there dogs how to act, or treat them in a way that causes them to act out. Unfortunately there is nothing that you ( or as it seems the dog walker) could have done. We all hope Betty is in for a speedy recovery it is sad that it happened to her, and to you. All of my thoughts are with you guys. this is a rough time. I hope that she makes a full recovery.Please don't blame yourself, try and concentrate on Betty getting better. It is unfortunate that we can not change the past.

My mom is going through something like this now. She was out walking on a path and a cyclist hit her from behind. He didn't stop to see if she was ok, and yelled at her as well. she broke her tibia and ripped her ACL, she is having a hard time with the blame, like she did something wrong. all you can do when horrid accidents happen because of horrid people is to try and persevere through it all. 

Lady sends Betty a loving healing puppy kiss.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Colin that's awful, my heart goes out to you as I know how quickly we get attached to our puppies. What is a gsd? Sounds like it was that dog's owner who was at fault. Hope little Betty quickly picks up now and hope there will be no lasting damage for her. xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor Betty, Poor you and poor dog walker. Imagine how she must feel if it happened the way she said it did. Izzy was attacked recently by two Gordon setters and I was with her. Fortunately Izzy wasn't hurt, but the dogs just appeared from behind a hedge and there was nothing I could do about it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, so sorry to see your poor puppy has been attacked. I too have had a dog attacked and it really is a shocking experience!!!!! Sending lots of good wishes your way and hope Betty makes a full recovery ASAP


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww colin im so sorry to hear that. I really hope that Betty is ok. And you have nothing to blame your self for.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

That's awful - I hope Betty recovers quickly.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh no this is awful! Sending our thoughts and wishes for a quick recovery x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

so sorry to hear this about poor little betty boo. fingers crossed she recovers quickly with no lasting side affects. i wouldn't know what to do if i was in the situation your dog walker was in, am sure she must be in pieces too as must you as it's amazing how quickly you become attached to your dog isn't it.

wishing betty a speedy recovery xx

ps it probably hits home harder for me as my betty goes to the dog walker too when i am at work and she is picked up around 9am and i collect her from the dog walker on my way home.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Colin how very very terrible for you and poor ,poor Rosie, you cant blame yourself though. Really will be thinking about you and hope and pray that she is on the mend. Take care, loads of love :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, poor baby Betty, how terrifying!  I am so sorry and I hope she continues to progress. 

And Amanda, sorry to hear about your mom's accident. What an inconsiderate cyclist. I hope your mom is healing up quickly.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Betty, and you. Thinking of you and wishing Betty well again :hug:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Poor Betty, please keep us posted on her progress. :hug: to you all xxxxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Devastated to here this news hope Betty improves soon. Poppy and Rosie send a big hug.


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor Betty, poor you. I am so sorry. Am hoping that Betty pulls through and makes a swift recovery.

A big doggy hug from my Betty to yours.

Jane (and Betty)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin I have just read you thread with my hand over my mouth .. feel so sick for you ... and Betty Boo... Please keep us posted on her recovery ... 

I do know how you love these little pups in just a few weeks, I recently rehomed a puppy via the breeder for other reasons.... wont go there ... but it was not easy on me letting her go although I still know it was right.. she has gone and I truly miss her.

I totally understand what heartache you must be going through and all the worries, concern and love you have for your Betty Boo...

Sending you a big JoJo hug xxx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

how horrible for you both, hope Betty gets well soon, love and hugs x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing Betty a very speedy recovery and sending lots of :hugs: . Hope you recover from the shock. It wasn't your fault and it could happen to any of us.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

What terrible news I feel very sorry for you both. Get well soon Betty xx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I am so sorry this reduced me to tears and i'm saying prayers for you that she will recover fully. This makes me so angry and I can't scream it loud enough about how important socialising is. 
Someone mentioned above that it is unusual for a dog to attack a puppy especially one so young and this is so true I can't believe if the dog has attacked a puppy it hasn't before attacked another dog. Did the dog walker say she would walk other dogs at same time Colin? I sometimes walk dogs for friends and will only ever walk one at a time so I can give the dog my full attention the only time I take two is when I have Ronnie and Harley together they are almost joined at hip as many of you know, but when I introduced Harley to Ronnie it was done under strict supervision.
Harley got chased by two chocolate labradors they came out of a narrowboat without warning I could tell by their body language they were only playing but they just appeared jumping over Harley and making so much noise he was so surprised, scared and at first immediately went into the submissive position, tail between legs on his back/side head sideways but he was so scared he suddenly got up and ran and being on canal he went straight home thank god but it had put his training back.
Amanda Don't get me on my soapbox about bikes on the canal FOOTPATH! being deaf I can't hear them coming up and have been hit and had many a close call I also send prayers to your mum and wish her a speedy recovery too.
:focus: Please keep us informed on Bettys condition and please don't blame yourself, you were doing what what was best so she wasn't home alone you couldn't have done more. I know what you mean about being so attached so quickly, with all my health problems and depression after going deaf Harley has changed my life and I really don't know how I coped before he came into my life he has made such a difference. 
Take care big:hug::hug::hug::hug: to you both and don't forget every forum member will be thinking and praying for her Mary x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Just picked up post. So terribly sorry about Betty. It must have been devastating for you all!

We will everything crossed for her speedy recovery.

We had same concerns when we got our JRT, was going to use a minder but wasn't sure. I ended up speaking to a neighbour and she agreed to come in to her during the day. We then took it in turns to come home lunchtime to walk her.

It was meant to only be short term but 5 years later, neighbour still comes in for 1 hour mid morning and same in afternoon. We are only 20mins drive so come home each lunchtime to walk her as we prefer to do the walks.

I appreciate you may not be close to home but have a think about your neighbours, you never know.

Hope Betty is okay and feels better soon.Will be thinking of you.


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

How awful. Will be thinking of you and Betty and hope she makes a good recovery soon, puppies can be tough little things, she just needs lots of TLC now.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Poor Betty, hope she gets better soon. What an awful story, don't blame yourself, you were doing the best for her. Thinking of you both x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Checking out for the night Colin but Betty is so in my thoughts .... I so hope that when i next come on there will be some much welcomed good news about your little girl, fingers crossed x x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh that's so awful, poor little Betty. hope she gets stronger every day and will be better soon. It's so scary when something like that happens, quite shocking too that the GSD attacked her when she is so young. Thinking of you both x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Get well soon. Big hugs from me and my girls xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor, poor you Colin and poor, poor Betty. I feel so sad for you both, dont forget all your friends on the forum are thinking of you and willing Betty to pull through.xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hoping to hear some good news about Betty today :hug:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Poor little Betty I really hope you are all ok and she makes a full recovery


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

any news on Betty ? Hopefully she is getting a little better


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

was just wondering myself how Betty is doing. x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I read this post this morning before work and I am thinking about you and Betty all day long. Lots of healing thoughts towards your way. I am praying for you. And yes, we are all surprised how quickly and intensive we get attached to these little sweeties. Cider my 3 month old puppy had unpleasant reaction after his second vaccination. He was whimpering and in pain of his neck ( vet said, they probably hit a nerv ) but even worse was to see him totally lethargic. When he didnt get up or even turned his head for the kids coming home from school, I felt sick to my bones and I went straight back to the vet ( it was a reaction, dogs can have even up to 48 hours, they said...not very common though ). After 4 hours he peeked up and was fine by the evening. I am not comparing this with your sweet little puppy, who is going through such a terrible time. But to show that we care from the moment we hold these little bundles in our arms just like we would care for a child. It's amazing.
I wish you a lot of strengh and that Betty heals soon 
Bini xxx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hi just wondered if any news yet How is betty? Mary and Harley x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> Hi just wondered if any news yet How is betty? Mary and Harley x


Mary there is an update thread on Betty. Have a search.

Karen x


----------

